# Walther vs Sigarms



## jaemersonke (Jul 19, 2006)

i am looking to buy a 22 pistol and have narrowed it down to two guns. the walther p22 and the sigarms mosquito. which one is more durable, accurate and just the best overall gun? Thanks.


----------



## hitnmiss (Oct 19, 2007)

Why are you messing around with those guns? Can't handle anything more?


----------



## jaemersonke (Jul 19, 2006)

i cant afford those "big" bullets!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I've shot the Walther. It is ammo picky (read jamming problems).

I wanted the Sig, but heard not so good things about that either.

So I bought the Ruger Mark II.

No problems and very accurate.

Robert


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Agree with Robert, Shot both sigs and Walthers, in bigger calibers, not bad, but I have heard not so good things about there .22. Also the Ruger has a longer barrel, which equals better plinking gun.

I guess it really depends on what you are using it for!


----------



## jaemersonke (Jul 19, 2006)

i would use it mostly for plinking. i really like the look of the sig so are there any others that look the same?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

For a great plinker/shooter you will have to look long and hard to beat any of the various ruger heavy bareled 22 auto's. The browning buckmark is another great choice. Good luck in your search.


----------



## jaemersonke (Jul 19, 2006)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

sorry guys, i gotta dig this up.

ive had a 3.5" p22 for about 6 months now, and it has about 2000 rounds through it. it didnt feed twice, first round out of the mag, on the first two mags i ever fired out of it. not once since. it shoots better than i would ever expect for a 3.5" gun, about 3" at 25 yds, and it shoots better with a frame mounted laser.

one thing that is great about this gun, is that it handles like any centerfire combat pistol, with the exception of those with a grip safety. thats one reason i bought it. i cant afford to shoot a couple hundred 9mm a week, but i can shoot this all i want, and still gain proficiency at handling a handgun, where a ruger, or browning are like target guns, and dont help you learn to shoot single action. i also like it, because i can (and did) mount a laser or light, and it also makes a good carry gun, though a little underpowered. it accounted for about 30 ***** this year, and quite a few bunnies.


----------

